# Lake Texana White Bass



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I am just starting to fish for White Bass this year. Always fished saltwater except for trout line Etc for catfish. When or how will I know when the WB run starts in Lake Texana ?

Ty

Wiley


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I didn't know there were white bass in Texana, if they're in there the time would be now. The place to catch them would be in the rivers that feed the Lake. The Lavaca and Navadad. I would think they would leave the lake and go upstream to spawn. Good luck


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

It should be on right now. I didn't get to go this weekend because my son has the flu,last weekend we went and only caught 5, a couple where females full of eggs. This was in the navidad river


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Look for sandy bottomed creeks or gravel bottom creeks/rivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Well 3.5 inches of rain probably screwed it all up last night. I will have to wait for the water to clear up I guess. They have the gates opened up, Sandies and the Navidad are flowing big time.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Go catfishing!


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't know about Texan a, but Coleto Creek has WB in small numbers. Up the forks are good right now.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Anybody fish texana lately?


----------

